# New R-line Atlas



## streetmuziq (Jan 29, 2018)

Hey guys, been frequenting The forum for a while now and finally picked up an Atlas SEL R-line. Got it yesterday. Love this thing so far. Feels years ahead of my last car. Anyway quick question. Anyone know if a regular SEL has the power folding mirrors feature. It doesn’t show under personalization, and the lowering mirro in reverse isn’t working. Maybe it doesn’t have power mirrors or am I using it incorrectly?


----------



## streetmuziq (Jan 29, 2018)

Yes I tried to post a pic, but maybe I need to have 5 posts not sure.


----------



## Buford T Justice (Mar 8, 2018)

My Regular SEL does not, I think it is Premium feature.


----------



## streetmuziq (Jan 29, 2018)

Kind of strange that the lowering in reverse shows up in the personalization but when you select it does not function.


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

streetmuziq said:


> Kind of strange that the lowering in reverse shows up in the personalization but when you select it does not function.


Make sure the mirror switch on the driver's door is pointed to the passenger mirror.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

streetmuziq said:


> Hey guys, been frequenting The forum for a while now and finally picked up an Atlas SEL R-line. Got it yesterday. Love this thing so far. Feels years ahead of my last car. Anyway quick question. Anyone know if a regular SEL has the power folding mirrors feature. It doesn’t show under personalization, and the lowering mirro in reverse isn’t working. Maybe it doesn’t have power mirrors or am I using it incorrectly?


Have you opened and read the OM about the feature?


----------



## streetmuziq (Jan 29, 2018)

*DesertFox* said:


> Make sure the mirror switch on the driver's door is pointed to the passenger mirror.


Will try that. Can we confirm though that a base SEL does not have power folding mirrors?


----------



## liquidzoo (Jan 30, 2018)

streetmuziq said:


> Will try that. Can we confirm though that a base SEL does not have power folding mirrors?


Mine does not. That feature is limited to the Premium, as far as I know.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

streetmuziq said:


> .......finally picked up an Atlas SEL R-line.......Anyone know if a regular SEL has the power folding mirrors feature.....


Isn't that something you check *before* you buy?


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

No, the regular SEL does not have power folding mirrors. You need the mirror switch set to "R" for the dip in reverse feature to work. This is all outlined in the owner's manual.


----------



## streetmuziq (Jan 29, 2018)

Yeah I’ve been reading and skimming through, just so much information. Thanks!


----------



## Yellokilo (Jun 29, 2015)

In Canada, the Execline (equivalent to SEL Premium in the US) will have some options *removed* in R-Line guise:
1. 360 area view
2. Park Assist
3. Power autofolding, heated, exterior mirrors with memory and reverse tilt down function

You can blame the different body panels in the R-Line according to my dealer.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Yellokilo said:


> .....You can blame the different body panels in the R-Line according to my dealer.


What different body panels?


----------



## boutch66 (Mar 11, 2015)

I was told the R-LINE TRIM on execline removed only the auto-folding feature of the mirrors, not the heated and reverse tilt-down ability


----------



## MGPVW (Jun 2, 2017)

it definitely eliminates the 360 and park assist... main reasons we ordered an Execline without the R Line option last year, and will swap out the body panels on the doors and front and rear bumper which would be about the cost of the package but preserve the options.


----------



## Yellokilo (Jun 29, 2015)

boutch66 said:


> I was told the R-LINE TRIM on execline removed only the auto-folding feature of the mirrors, not the heated and reverse tilt-down ability


You were told wrong.
What I wrote above was a direct quote from the VW website.


----------

